# Brother found safe and well



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

Further to my earlier posting regarding my brother I am very pleased to let you all know he has been in contact and is safe and well.
Thank-you for all you kindness shown


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wonderful news .. 
Thank you for coming back and sharing.

Maiden


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

lucylou said:


> Further to my earlier posting regarding my brother I am very pleased to let you all know he has been in contact and is safe and well.
> Thank-you for all you kindness shown


Would be nice to know, HOW you actually found him!


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

If you took the time to read the OPs post,then you wood se he have been in contact.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

brianmarinus said:


> If you took the time to read the OPs post,then you wood se he have been in contact.


In Another thread the OP was asking there for ways or ideas to possibly contact his brother. 

That's why I ask how he succeeded.


----------



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

*Kind Thai student*

My brother was found by a kind student at Khon Kaen University.
My neice posted on uni facebook and she offered to go round and check the house
and he was there. It shows ther is still some kindness in the world.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

lucylou said:


> My brother was found by a kind student at Khon Kaen University.
> My neice posted on uni facebook and she offered to go round and check the house
> and he was there. It shows ther is still some kindness in the world.


Great, thanks. Another example of how social-media are actual social. 
Good luck.


----------

